

Getting weather via your command line - beghbali
http://coderwall.com/p/gc1vpq

======
dbarlett

      telnet rainmaker.wunderground.com

~~~
TheGateKeeper
and for the automated, try this:

(echo "open rainmaker.wunderground.com";sleep 1;echo "\r";sleep 1;echo
"nyc";sleep 1;echo "x";) | telnet

------
dredmorbius
<http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/metar>

------
galaktor
Using powershell:

PS> Get-Weather

gives:

Location : Secret, Location (ABCD) 12-34N 123-45W 85M Time : Oct 18, 2012 -
02:30 AM EDT / 2012.10.18 0630 UTC Wind : from the SE (140 degrees) at 9 MPH
(8 KT):0 Visibility : greater than 7 mile(s):0 SkyConditions : mostly cloudy
Temperature : 50 F (10 C) DewPoint : 46 F (8 C) RelativeHumidity : 87%
Pressure : 29.18 in. Hg (0988 hPa) Status : Success

------
eli
A while backed a hacked a little script to update the LCD display on old HP
printers with the current weather: <https://gist.github.com/832730>

I doubt it works any more since I don't think that Google Weather API still
exists, but it should work if you switch it to Yahoo or one of the others.

------
amwelles
I ran across a little CLI called "weatherman" [1] that does this, though you
need to input your location manually each time. The data comes from
WeatherBug.com, but it seems to work well enough for my purposes.

1\. <http://darkhorse.nu/software/>

------
doctoboggan
I wrote a script a little while back that texts the weather to you every
morning. It used google's unofficial weather api.

[https://github.com/doctoboggan/Wake-up-to-the-
Weather/blob/m...](https://github.com/doctoboggan/Wake-up-to-the-
Weather/blob/master/textWeather.py)

~~~
onli
That api is no more. For izulu, which also used that api, i switched to yahoo.

------
jff
Here's a simpler version that doesn't require PHP or an API key. Only works on
Plan 9, though, but you could probably port it.

<http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sources/plan9/rc/bin/weather>

~~~
nevermore
I'm not quite sure why it's so complicated. Their telnet actually has a UI
state machine built in.

On any linux computer: nc rainmaker.wunderground.com 23

~~~
jff
Sure, I've used the telnet version, but it's nice to say "weather ROC" and get
weather.

------
worldimperator
Using windows: Go to window, open, stick your nose out, and you know the
weather. Look up to sky to predict weather for next half day.

------
james2vegas
weatherspect: <http://robobunny.com/projects/weatherspect/html/>

------
donutdan4114
Well this was a pleasant surprise to find.

